

Comic Books on Tablets Could Be Amazing - CoryOndrejka
http://gizmodo.com/5463681/comic-books-will-look-incredible-on-the-ipad

======
francissson
Good read, thanks!

I never considered comics on the iPad, but that could be really cool. Comics
are something of a guilty pleasure for me - I have really enjoyed comics on my
iPhone, specifically "The Umbrella Academy".

